# 2 Netherland Dwarf Girls



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I have 2 female Netherland Dwarfs who are typical little buggers, that I am thinking about rehoming.

I think with time, and a lot of patience they would come round, but to be honest with 5 other rabbits, 5 guineas plus others I havent got the hours to spend with them. They are just typical dwarf rabbits really, with the grumpyness, the stomping and not wanting to be picked up.
I obviously am happy to keep them as I have done for the last year, that doesnt worry me, but I wanted to see if there was anyone about that could give them the time to get them tame etc etc and therefore give them a better life than they have now.

I will warn everyone these two are not for someone with little patience or perserverance and as I said I will willingly keep them, because I believe once you have a pet, its your responsiblity till it dies but wondered if there may be a better owner than me for these.

They are about 15 months I think, will have to check, both girls. I am in Cambridgeshire near Peterborough. They are in a 6ft hutch at the moment which is built in, so that can't go. I have got a 4ft that isn't used tho.

I still dunno if I want to rehome them, but it could be better for them, let me know if you are interested or want more information.

I originally posted this in the rabbit bit but it turned into a huge argument between a few members(not me) so it was closed, hopefully this one wont do the same.

*Heidi*


----------

